
Cops can ignore Black Lives Matter protesters. They can’t ignore their insurers - tbrownaw
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/cops-can-ignore-black-lives-matter-protesters-they-cant-ignore-their-insurers/2016/05/04/c823334a-01cb-11e6-9d36-33d198ea26c5_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-a%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
tbrownaw
_city could have lost its liability insurance if the chief kept his job_

It'll be interesting to see how things like this end up interacting with due
process and blacklist sorts of things, once it's better known and been gone
over a few times.

~~~
brudgers
In the US, the insurance industry has essentially driven building and
construction safety for more than a century. For example electrical devices
are required by building codes to be listed and Underwriter's Laboratories
[UL] is one of the most common listings. Even further, local governments
frequently build new fire stations in order to secure insurance rate
reductions for local industrial uses. Historically, the National Fire
Protection Association [NFPA] was organized by insurers and created
requirements for fire sprinklering risky occupancies [where "risky" is to a
non-obvious degree about the fire hazard a building imposes on neighboring
buildings].

Anyway and although I am not a lawyer, local governments receive high levels
of judicial deference in matters absent clear statutory requirements
particularly in matters of staffing under the tautology that government make
decisions based on politics. Without clear regulatory guidance such as state
or Federal employment law, the only place due process would enter the equation
is in the form of an individual or collective employment contract.

